# wanting to adopt



## horselover15

Hi me and my husband would like to adopt an infant from someone who is pregnant wanting to give up their child i am 33.my son had to have heart surgery at 3 months he lived until 7 1/2 months i got my tubes tied not long after i had him due to epileptic siezures i had a difficult labor ever since than my heart has been empty not being able to hold and give all the love in the world to a baby i can't afford all those adoption fees all we can give is lots of love and support i reside in arkansas thanks


----------



## hanni

Do you mean you want to adopt someone's baby from this website or want advice about how to adopt?


----------



## LoraLoo

I'm not sure what you're asking either.
I understand your grief and the yearning for another child, and there are definitely a lot of children in need of a home, but you really need to go down the correct channels for this.


----------

